

Standing Desk Teardown - jerryr
http://www.mindtribe.com/2014/03/standing-desk-teardown/

======
jerryr
Well, that's a pretty cheap/MVP way to implement an H-bridge. I have a more
expensive standing desk at home that has a giant control box mounted under it
(it oddly looks like an old Snap! NAS server actually). I don't think the
value of 1-switch control was worth the extra expense and the huge wart under
the desk. I'd rather have the cheapo 2-switch option and an opportunity to
hack.

------
adamrothschild
Great story!

